# Help me pick a generator



## genguy (Aug 25, 2021)

I am looking to buy a generator. What is readily available to me is a 6500 watt, 8500 surge, and an 8000watt, 10,000 watt surge. Both have 120/220 30 amp outlets (L14-30) and a couple of 20amp 120 plugs. So, 30 amps is 30 amps, what will the larger one do for me.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what makes and models are you looking at?
also take a look at the honda eu7000is gen set.
more money but is a real good quiet gen set.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Figure out what wattage you need to get through an outage, that will provide size of unit. Frequency and duration of outages will determine "quality" (cost) of unit. e.g. Hurricane country, outages happen and can last for days=better quality or higher priced unit (Honda, etc.). Occasional outages may allow a lesser quality/priced unit. 

Other considerations: Bigger is not necessarily better, bigger unit uses more fuel, how much do you want to stockpile? Is NG or LPG available? To maximize life expectancy, generator should be run at half rated wattage steady state. e.g. Your example, 6500W, 3250W steady state, is that adequate for your needs? If you decide to go with NG reduce wattage by 20%, LPG 10%. Gas can last a year if Stabil or other preservative added, use in vehicle and refill. In an outage gas stations may not have power. "Surge" on a generator is somewhat imaginary in that when a motor starts (Frig, well pump, etc.) there is a momentary current surge lasting a fraction of a second. 

The goal is to get your usage down to the minimum during an outage, this allows a smaller generator and longer run time. e.g. 12 hours at half load vs 6-8 per tank of gas. "
So, 30 amps is 30 amps, what will the larger one do for me." Depends on if you need it. I've gotten by with a 3500W, Frig, Freezer, lights, wifi, tv, etc. for years, however, everyone's needs are different.

Do some homework before you purchase.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The 6500watt unit is rated to produce 27amps while the 8000watt rated to produce 33amps. The 
l14-30 connection is rated for 30amps. The bigger generator will output at the circuits maximum ampacity and will provide the added ability to start a large inductive load like a central A/C. The bigger generator will likely have a larger engine and suffer from greater Fuel consumption.

What are your electrical demands.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

It depends on what you want to use the generator for. If you will be using sensitive electronic devices and you want a clean sine wave with quiet operation, then an inverter generator is the way to go. You can also get two smaller generators and parallel them together. This allows for easier transport and offers some redundancy in case one is not working.

I have the Honda EU7000is which has been converted to Tri-fuel with the MotorSnorkel MSK7000kit and it's now running on natural gas. No more filling up gas cans. It's an expensive unit, but was half the price of a louder, permanently installed whole house unit which I was considering. The Honda meets my needs, has great resale value and I can take it with me when I move. I consider it insurance, not just a piece of equipment.

There are many other brands that offer inverter style generators, but Honda and Yamaha seems to be the highest quality, but at higher expense. There are plenty of videos on Youtube reviewing the various inverter and non-inverter style generators, so I would recommend viewing as many of those as you can stand to understand what the different models offer.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and a spare generator or second generator is a great plan!
we always have a small suit case style generator on hand just so we can run a few lights.

meters on the main panel is a good plan so you can see your load and power consumption.

these days we have utility smart meters that can give you a day snap shot of power.
but it does not tell you if it was L1 and L2 it just snap shots the total.

take your time and plan the system
and yes you can do it a little at a time!
that is why plan the system...
start buying the parts when you have the bucks off your plan sheet.
then when you get enough to build, do part of the system....

I have been over 20 years on my system here.
and it has been a fun project!
and darn glad to have spent the bucks for quality items!


----------



## genguy (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses, and thank you drmerdp for your clear and concise answer to my question.

The reality is, I already bought the generator. The hurricane was coming, and there was no other choice in the time I had before it got here. I bought the big one, may I not regret it. Bigger physically, more expensive, uses more gas, and all I got in the way of a hurricane was sprinkles, and no power outage. Which actually was the best outcome.

I intended to use it in place of a 15kw standby generator that decided to quit on me. And the response from the 24/7 generator people was we'll call you next week to get you on the schedule.

I will start another thread on my standby generator, maybe somebody knows how to fix it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

genguy said:


> Thank you all for your responses, and thank you drmerdp for your clear and concise answer to my question.
> 
> The reality is, I already bought the generator. The hurricane was coming, and there was no other choice in the time I had before it got here. I bought the big one, may I not regret it. Bigger physically, more expensive, uses more gas, and all I got in the way of a hurricane was sprinkles, and no power outage. Which actually was the best outcome.
> 
> ...


lol cheap storm insurance!!
and for me it works most of the time!!
if I am ready for it ..... it is a dud!!
that iowa dechero was a shot out of no where here aug 10 2020...
at least i had a basic plan that worked while i was out of town!
ups units, and whole house surge protection!
pm me if you need info and links on those units.


----------

